# Gründlinge



## AxelU (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich schon wieder.

Ich habe 3 Gründlinge. 2 davon haben einen sehr dicken, runden Bauch und liegen manchmal minutenlang auf flachen Steinen. Der 3. ist auch etwas rundlich, aber nicht ganz so extrem, wie die beiden anderen. Er hat diese Liegeverhalten nicht. Trotzdem sind die 2 runden Exemplare bei jedem Fressen mit dabei und die restliche Zeit auch sehr lebhaft. Wenn nicht der 3. da wäre, der so gut wie nie irgendwo ruht, würde mir das Verhalten der beiden anderen gar nicht auffallen. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass es sich um eine Krankheit handelt. 

Könnte es sein, dass ich bedauerlicherweise 3 Weibchen habe, von denen 2 Stück Laich angesetzt haben aber kein Partner zum Ablaichen vorhanden ist? Oder vielleicht auch 3 Weibchen nur eben 1 davon ohne Laich.

Wenn das so ist, was passiert dann mit dem Laich? Bildet der sich wieder zurück oder kann das für die Fische gefährlich werden?

Ich kann ja nicht zum Händler gehen und sagen, "verkauf mir mal 1-2 __ Gründling Männchen". Das sieht man denen ja nicht an. Und direkt nochmal 10 Stück oder so, dafür ist mein Teich zu klein.

Wenn jemand in der Nähe von Overath (bei Köln) einen Teich mit mehren Gründlingen hat, würde ich dem meine 3 kostenlos abgeben. Wahrscheinlich wären die in einem größeren Schwarm auch glücklicher. Der Händler hat mir leider nicht gesagt, dass das Schwarmfische sind und ich hatte eigenlich bei dem  Bodenfisch Einzelgänger vermutet. Erst zuhause konnte ich nachlesen, dass man mindestens 10 Stück halten soll.

Axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge*

Hallo Alex!

Zu Deinen Vermutungen kann ich nichts sagen aber:



			
				AxelU schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich wären die in einem größeren Schwarm auch glücklicher.
> Axel



Wir habe auch 3 Gründlinge und die schwimmen immer im Schwarm mit den Moderlieschen. 
Die Moderlieschen habe die Gründlinge einfach Adoptiert.  

.


----------



## sanne76 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge*

Hallo Axel,

Gründlinge vermehren sich wie die Karnickel,habe vor 4 Jahren 6 Stück eingesetzt und habe schon so an die 60 -80 abgegeben,also sehr fruchtbare Tiere.

In der Niegrigwasserzone liegen meine aber auch gerne und genießen die Sonnenstrahlen,es scheint ihnen ganz gut zu gefallen wenn das Wasser so warm ist!
Ich komme zwar aus der Nähe ,aber ich habe genug Gründlinge,da meine so oder so wieder wie die Jecken am ablaichen sind!


MfG Sanne


----------



## AxelU (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge*

Hallo Sanne,

hättest Du denn evtl. Interesse an meinen 6 Goldrotfedern? Allerdings bei 3500 ltr. ist Dein Teich ja auch nicht gerade groß und mit Deinem vorhandenen Fischbestand schon ziemlich dicht besetzt.

Axel


----------



## sanne76 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge*

Hallo Axel,

habe erst kürzlich einiges an Fischen rausgetan,da der Teich "überfüllt"war,bin jetzt eigentlich zufrieden wie er ist!Es waren zu viele geworden....
Kennst Du den Anzeigenmarkt Kijiji den kann man regional(Köln)anklicken und dort auch gratis Anzeigen reinsetzen,darüber bi ich auch einige Fische los geworden!

MfG Sanne


----------



## AxelU (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge*

Hallo,

ich habe inziwschen ein bisschen gegoogelt über "Laichrückbildung". Erst mal nichts zu finden. Aber dann habe ich doch den einen Beitrag in einem Angelforum über Mosaikfadenfische im Aquarium gelesen, die eingehen, wenn sie nicht ablaichen können. Die sterben qualvoll an Laichverhärtung. Anscheinend können nicht alle Fische den Laich zurück bilden. Auch in Koi Foren habe ich was gelesen, von gefährlicher Laichbildung, wenn keine Ablaichmöglichkeit vorhanden.

Ich mache mir sorgen um meine 2 Gründlinge. Der Bauch ist inzwischen kugelrund und die werden immer ruhiger und schwimmen auch etwas unbeholfen. Sie fressen aber immer noch mit Begeisterung.

Hat keiner eine Idee, was ich tun kann?

@Sanne
Vielleicht können wir ja tauschen. 1 __ Gründling Weibchen gegen 1 Männchen. Damit enrtspanne ich die Situation erst mal und kann mich in Ruhe um einen neuen Besitzer meiner Gründlinge kümmern. Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, würde ich auch erst mal nur 1 Männchen dazu setzen. Kannst Du denn bei Dir überhaupt die Männchen identifizieren?

Axel


----------



## sanne76 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gründlinge*

Hallo Axel,

ich kann versuchen ein Männchen zu finden,irgendwo müsste ja stehen,wie man die Geschlechter unterscheiden kann oder ich setze Deine Weibchen noch mit zu meinen,bevor sie sterben!
Ich gucke mal nach ob ich was finde.

MfG Sanne

Habe mal gegoogelt,Männchen kann man an einem Laichausschlag erkennen,ich lege mich mal heute Vormittag auf die Lauer und versuche ein Männchen zu erwischen,da sie ja jetzt eh wie wild am ........sind!


----------

